# ati9600pro mid screen blank in opengl apps

## ||kafre||

the lower mid of the screen is blank, it happens with all opengl apps but fgl_glxgears. Quake2 Quake3 BillardGL and so on. Does anybody now what to do?

----------

## Wedge_

I remember a post by one of the ATI Linux devs on the forums @ Rage3D.com about this. I'm pretty sure he said it was a known problem with the 9600 and a particular driver set. Try upgrading to the 3.2.5 driver, using 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

 I'll see if I can find the post I mentioned.

Edit: link, about 7 posts down.

----------

## ||kafre||

it works now full screen, but... very low perfomance glxgears only 200fps fgl_glxgears dont start and games crash in loading  :Sad:  will try to look every step of configuration again

----------

## Wedge_

Have you done "opengl-update ati"?

----------

## ||kafre||

yes, after running fglrxconfig and opengl-update ati everything is working, the only problem is less perfomance, about 40% in every app. Still play quake3 at 150 fps /s while playing at 350fps in windows :/ . Quake2 dont know why cant be played at fullscreen. It freezes while trying to set to fulls. Windowed mode sux :/ However opengl is working on the hole screen  :Smile:  . Lots of thanks to all, and is there any link or site to look for settings to get better perfomance? any tweaks? thx again.

----------

## Wedge_

The drop in performance using the 3.2.x drivers is normal behaviour, unfortunately. I lose 1000fps in glxgears over 2.9.13, and Q3 is noticeably slower too, although still pretty fast. There are one or two little tweaks in the Radeon HOWTO, but it's really up to ATI to improve the drivers.

----------

## ||kafre||

only one more issue. Games are all starting in windowed mode, in fact if i turn quake2 intro fullscreen it turns the monitor off. Every game works in windowed and i´m unable to switch to fs. mode. Any idea?

----------

## Wedge_

Is everything still running after the monitor turns off? Maybe your monitor settings are wrong, and it's trying to use too high a refresh rate. Doublecheck the "Monitor" section in your XF86Config has the correct values for the model you have. Setting "IgnoreEDID" to "yes" may also make a difference.

----------

## ||kafre||

where should i write IgnoreEDID? at the end of XF86Config? Sorry for that lame question.

----------

## ||kafre||

just found the option. thx

----------

